# Phoenix P8 reset?



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Well I tried programming a new address into my P8 on the main and some how I messed it up. Later on I read on the Phoenix site it doesn't like programming on the main and I should have used the programming track (it says it could set a random number in the address). It doesn't respond to the new address or the original value 3. Does anyone know of a way to reset it to factory settings with out having the computer interface?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I live in MA approx. 35 minutes from TF Green and have a programmer for the Phoenix.
You are more than welcome to come visit with any problem.


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Dan, I could not have asked for a better response. Thanks for the offer, but I decided with having two Phoenix boards already, I should probably get a programmer for myself. I would like to see your railroad sometime. I don't know how to contact you though. 


Thanks


Steve


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Check your mail. for contacting me.


----------

